# Best DCC Control for running MTH and DCC engines?



## kaanair (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to start collecting HO scale steam engine for on display stand on my work desk,so I don’t think to make long term and ever growing layout.However it would be nice to see working some features on engine, when I while working on my desk(light,steam,bell ring etc..) and I need some advices for about dcc controller.

1) What is best DCC controller for running MTH engines and another dcc engines?

2)What is the name of track part for feed power?Which you recommend track brand for HO?

Thank you


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the train boards,
This is just my opinion. I run DCC and MTH locomotives use DSC,
so I avoid MTH locos. MTH has some beautiful engines but they
don't play well with DCC. DSC and DCC are 2 different systems.
MTH is saying now they have gotten better with working with DCC.
They don't say they work perfectly with DCC. For now I avoid MTH.
I don't have a MTH so I can't tell you the problems you might have.
There is no system that controls both perfectly.

I forgot your power feed question. You want to use Nickel Silver
track. No brass or steel track. I don't think there is any bad track
being sold. Just use any brand that is NS. There is atlas, peco, and
shinohara track. All are good. For the power feed I think most of us
just solder the wires to the track.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't want to get into the compatibility issues but why don't you make a long narrow board maybe about six inches wide by whatever long, put some lengths of track on and run your locos up and down. Be warned you'll soon be hankering after a proper layout.

Controller? NCE Powercab.


----------



## kaanair (Nov 10, 2015)

mopac said:


> Hello and welcome to the train boards,
> This is just my opinion. I run DCC and MTH locomotives use DSC,
> so I avoid MTH locos. MTH has some beautiful engines but they
> don't play well with DCC. DSC and DCC are 2 different systems.
> ...


At first thanks for reply.Yes, I've heard that MTH engines not perfect properly run DCC.So it doesn't matter because I have looking another engines like broadway limited,bachmann etc...

I will consider your recommendation about of Nickel Silver track.

Thank you again



Cycleops said:


> I don't want to get into the compatibility issues but why don't you make a long narrow board maybe about six inches wide by whatever long, put some lengths of track on and run your locos up and down. Be warned you'll soon be hankering after a proper layout.
> 
> Controller? NCE Powercab.


Cycleops,
No , you not be get into the compatibility issues because I 'm thinking of making a little small layout with diorama for my corner of room. ( especially Canada scenery ).

I had searched controller system and I thinking of NCE Powercab as your adviced.
Can I use any terminal joiner for connect to rail from power of NCE powercab?Because I don't want make any solder for connect wire.

Thanks for suggestons.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can buy ready made power feeder wires which are rail joiners with the wire already soldered to them. Peco do them and maybe some others too.


----------



## Happy Curmudgeon (Jan 1, 2016)

I run a DCS commander and a Digitraxx Super Chief, that way I can run DCS,DCC and DC via the Commander.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

For DCC, NCE Power Cab is one of the simplest to operate, most reliable systems on the market. Digitraxx is also very good, but I've read that the manual is harder to figure out.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you saying that you just want them for static show and won't be building a layout?

If so, you could just get a Digitrax PR3 programming and use it as a standalone... hook the programmer to your pc and you could play with it all day...

Granted, I don't have one of these but my understanding of these and videos on youtube give me the impression you could... as long as you don't plan on "running" the locomotives...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't know if he's still interested, hasn't been back for several weeks.


----------



## pequeajim (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree with the NCE comments. I have a couple of MTH engines that I run with my Digitrax Zephyr and they all work just fine. As others have said, NCE is just a little bit simpler. I chose Digitrax because almost all of the operating layouts in my area are Digitrax, but to do it over again, I might have gone with NCE and just bought a Digitrax throttle to take when I go visiting.


----------

